# Bar Fridge: Hinge screws stuck.



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

My parents bought me a bar fridge for christmas, and it (apparently) has a side-swappable hinge, so that i can install it to open from whichever side suits me better. At present it opens from the right, which is a little awkward given the space i have for it, so i began following the instructions to swap it over. 

1) I took the hinge cover off the top, and unscrewed the hinge screws there. 
2) I lifted the door out and off the bottom hinge. 
3) I went to unscrew the bottom hinge but while the screws there turn freely as i twist them, the thread on the screws doesn't seem to twist up and out, rather it just sits at the same level as it rotates. 

If someone can help me ASAP that would be sweet, just wanna get on with christmas stuff here. Thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Are the screws in sheet metal, either screwed in or with a backing nut? Sometimes the backing nut just turns with the screw. At other times the sheet metal doesn't catch on the threads of the screw, causing it to just twist in place. If the screws just spin in wood or plastic the threads in the softer material have probably become stripped.

Try prizing up the screw while turning it by inserting a small screwdriver or knife blade behind the head of the screw or behind the hinge if you can.

If this doesn't work you may have to drill out the old screws and replace them with the next larger size (if in sheet metal). If the holes for the screws are in wood, a couple of wooden toothpicks glued in the hole will probably to fill it in enough for the threads to catch.


----------

